# A very disarming experience!



## jdubbya

http://www.guardian.co.uk/gallery/2007/apr/12/internationalnews?picture=329776192


----------



## slightlymad

Yikes scooby he bit the hand that fed him


----------



## ScareFX

That was some bad luck for the zoo worker. Glad they got it reattached.


----------



## Dr Morbius

You know, those surgeries cost an arm and a leg..Good thing he got it for half price!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

talk about giving the finger!...


----------



## AuntBite

Happens all the time when folks go crabbing down here.


----------



## jdubbya

Dr Morbius said:


> You know, those surgeries cost an arm and a leg..Good thing he got it for half price!


Yup. Ya really have to "hand" it to those surgeons.


----------



## slimy

I'm not going to comment on how wrong this whole situation is......

Maybe the croc had something stuck in his teeth... and needed a hand to get it out!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Ahhh..he just needed a hand-out!


----------



## BudMan

All right, all the hand jokes have been taken.
At least he didn't get the clap.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I guess I'll just have to "Knuckle" under the pressure!


----------



## BudMan

Ah crap Doc, I didn't even think about the knuckles, give me 5!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Who knew the croc did joints?


----------



## Dr Morbius

BudMan said:


> Ah crap Doc, I didn't even think about the knuckles, give me 5!


Good one! Thumbs up! Ahhh...I gotta get a grip.


----------



## BudMan

In the dental community, that would commonly be known as a severe overbite!


----------



## BudMan

As a matter of fact, with an overbite like that, I'd slash my wrist, oh wait, wouldn't have to!


----------



## Dr Morbius

You know, overbites are caused from biting your nails!
I wonder if that croc ordered the chili from Wendy's. He could sue and make money hand over fist!
If he wanted to hold hands, he should've just said so.
Must've been finger lickin' good!
That's what happens when you wear a joy buzzer and try the old gag on a croc.
What's the crocs favorite food? Soup at Hand!
The Croc just wanted the zookeepers hand-book.
When the cops told the croc to come out with his hands up, they didn't mean it literally!
And lastly,..When the zookeeper went to pet the croc, the croc said "Hands off!"
I'm done.


----------



## jdubbya

Morbius! You're killin' me here!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Yeah, the Doc's jokes sure are handy.


----------



## BudMan

Now he has a place for all of those stray socks that come out of the drier without their partners, does it get cold in Taiwan?
I'm stumped!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

After eating, it's always wise to have a liga-Mint


----------



## CreepyCanmore

Well, at least the croc had a hand-some smile.


----------



## Dr Morbius

BudMan said:


> Now he has a place for all of those stray socks that come out of the drier without their partners, does it get cold in Taiwan?
> I'm stumped!





Sickie Ickie said:


> After eating, it's always wise to have a liga-Mint





CreepyCanmore said:


> Well, at least the croc had a hand-some smile.


Oh that made me laugh!


----------



## BudMan

I just read that they have changed the penalties for jay walking in Taiwan. They USED to throw your children in the lion's den while you watched..........looks like they're getting pretty lenient! 
Hand Jive........Hand Jive ........do that Crazy Hand Jive
A hand in the mouth is better than two on the arms.......for a croc


----------



## BudMan

Did we ALL miss the most obvious?!
FINGER LICKIN' GOOD!


----------



## GraveDiggerGreg

AuntBite said:


> Happens all the time when folks go crabbing down here.


Dam... you must have some HUGE crabs down there!


----------



## GraveDiggerGreg

Glad the Zoo keeper didnt have dandruff or he might have lost his Head and Shoulders!


----------



## Dr Morbius

BudMan said:


> Did we ALL miss the most obvious?!
> FINGER LICKIN' GOOD!


Ahem....See below.


Dr Morbius said:


> You know, overbites are caused from biting your nails!
> I wonder if that croc ordered the chili from Wendy's. He could sue and make money hand over fist!
> If he wanted to hold hands, he should've just said so.
> *Must've been finger lickin' good!*
> That's what happens when you wear a joy buzzer and try the old gag on a croc.
> What's the crocs favorite food? Soup at Hand!
> The Croc just wanted the zookeepers hand-book.
> When the cops told the croc to come out with his hands up, they didn't mean it literally!
> And lastly,..When the zookeeper went to pet the croc, the croc said "Hands off!"
> I'm done.


----------



## lewlew

"Honey, I was taking that croc's picture and I think he just flipped me off!"


----------



## BudMan

Sorry Doc, didn't mean to steal your thunder. Missed that one. Although it was a great five fingered discount.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Looks like that croc is armed!

After all that hard work, at least he didn't knuckle under!


----------



## GraveDiggerGreg

I got to hand it to you guys to figure out all the jokes. ... cuz i just cant think of one. As there is nothing funny about a time zoo keeper being told that feeding the crocks was a nothing more that a simple handjob using simple hand tools that required very little hands on training as after a few weeks he could handoff the job to someone else who was more handsome. 
sorry just cant come up with a joke. 
greg


----------



## Dr Morbius

Good one, GDG! Why if I were that croc..I'd shake your hand!


----------



## BudMan

You know,"Thing" always pops up in the strangest of places!
Duh Duh duh Duh.....Duh Duh duh Duh


----------



## Dr Morbius

Duh duh duh duh..duh duh duh duh..duh duh duh duh..SNAP! SNAP!!


----------



## BudMan

All Together Now!
They're Creepy and they're Kooky
They're All Together Spooky


----------



## Sickie Ickie

...Just then the Police Officer asked the croc to finger the thief...


----------

